# Hankook ventus v12 evo



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

im looking for new tires and i came across these. They seem to have good reviews. Im looking for tires that will give me good performance with great traction. Has anyone came across these tires? Im a lil tight on money. Most i would be able to pay for each tire not including tax would be below $130


----------

